# Rumors from Texas: HR-21?



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

I know there has been some talk about a hr21 in the past but it appears that some dealers have been told that the new hr21 will be cheaper and replace the current hr20 for entry level hddvr. This would allow a sub who is even a moderate user to get it "free" and compete better with dish.

The current hr20 will get two new mfg's Samsung and RCA to be full scale before the launch of new hd channels this fall.

I don't know how much this all makes sense but I was board and thought I'd throw it out there.

Anyone else heard any rumors?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I can at least confirm the RCA part of that... RCA is going to be a mfg for the HR20... and fairly soon.

The other two pieces... I will check on....


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

the hd channels in september---this information also came from texas-----was told at least 60 channels in hd will be launched in september.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

An update...

Thompson/RCA is going to be a MFG for the HR20
There are no details for the Samsung as a MFG for the HR20

There is going to be an HR21, however it is not going to be "tomorrow". 
HR21 is still in it's early phases with no definitive timelines yet... 
So if you think you want to "hold out" for the next model... You could be holding out for a while.

There are *NO* plans to discontinue the HR20 or the R15... they are going to continue for sometime to come.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, if the HR21 will be the "entry level" HD DVR then it will be "crippled" in some sense like smaller hard drive or perhaps no OTA support or something. I'd rather have it all. 

I'm thinking perhaps just an H20 with DVR capabilities and that's it. Maybe just 1 tuner as well. That would make it a lot cheaper. 1 tuner and no OTA. Just speculation in the wind.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Well, if the HR21 will be the "entry level" HD DVR then it will be "crippled" in some sense like smaller hard drive or perhaps no OTA support or something. I'd rather have it all.
> 
> I'm thinking perhaps just an H20 with DVR capabilities and that's it. Maybe just 1 tuner as well. That would make it a lot cheaper. 1 tuner and no OTA. Just speculation in the wind.


No ota, smaller hard drive both make sense to me...
maybe no network??
I don't know about the single tunner though...


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

If the HR21 is going to be the entry level DVR and the HR20 will continue to be the "flagship," get ready for some confusion...because HR21 sounds like an upgrade to me.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

james2006 said:


> If the HR21 is going to be the entry level DVR and the HR20 will continue to be the "flagship," get ready for some confusion...because HR21 sounds like an upgrade to me.


Good point...
Earl do we know if the hr21 will be a "watered down" version or not?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Well, if the HR21 will be the "entry level" HD DVR then it will be "crippled" in some sense like smaller hard drive or perhaps no OTA support or something. I'd rather have it all.
> I'm thinking perhaps just an H20 with DVR capabilities and that's it. Maybe just 1 tuner as well. That would make it a lot cheaper. 1 tuner and no OTA. Just speculation in the wind.


I would "think" the H20 with a drive would make [some] sense, but since the H20 has OTA, I doubt it would be removed. PACE is working on "slimming down" the chips needed, so I would guess this would be more of the direction. Fewer parts/features: lower cost. OTA can come down to "almost" a chip or two so I would think it would still be there for the markets that need OTA. Just my thoughts. FWIW


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't think eliminating tuners would save much money, and would substantially reduce the attractiveness of a DVR. The hard drive already doesn't hold very many hours of HD, so I can't see reducing that much. Plus, hard drive prices are falling all the time.

Perhaps the HR21 will only decode MPEG4 on the HD side, and won't be released until all D* HD is MPEG4?


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Earl,
Me bets that is when Low VHF Frequencies will be fixed for OTA.
Let me know when the recall begins so I can trade in this PACE model.
:lol:

bonscott,
No HD-OTA tuners would be like robbery, especially when the Feb 2009 analog shutdown is looming so close. The units have to have the mpeg decoders for sat anyways, so it's just a matter of including the tuners themselves which I'm sure are an extremely "cheap feature" when it comes to being able to advertise how your old analog tv can be saved by subscribing to D*.

And how much smaller could the hard drive be, especially when this size of hard drive is so darn cheap nowadays?

I would bet OTA and hard drive won't change.

What "I" would guess is maybe they would discontinue the SATA, USB, and/or Ethernet ports if someone makes a stripped down version.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Other then there will be an HR21 someday... No other details where available.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Now i have no knowledge of this so what I say is MY opinion.

I seriously don't see them removing the ethernet port from the unit as there are many plans for these units to be part of a central media system and the fact that the needed components are pretty cheap. I would also think the same holds true for the USB ports.



Supervolcano said:


> What "I" would guess is maybe they would discontinue the SATA, USB, and/or Ethernet ports if someone makes a stripped down version.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Really, it is difficult to see that eliminating any of these individual features would save much money in production.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Maybe its just economies of scale than


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> Really, it is difficult to see that eliminating any of these individual features would save much money in production.


Sure... eliminating anything would save on the bottom line.
As why it is a calculation on what do you "save" in cost, vs what do you lose in "revenue" if the feature that needs that port/connection/feature is not included in that box.

No Network -> Probably means no VOD (or at least very limited)
No USB -> Probably means no DirecTV2Go if/when that ever comes out
No eSATA -> No expansion of hard drive space on the consumer side, and would be even more previlent if they use a smaller/cheaper drive.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

We get these type of cheaper models built all the time.

HR-21 Guess...
My bet is no usb and no eSATA. Probably a smaller hard drive and since network is already built in on the BCM7038, that will stay.

Another thought Broadcom has come out with a cheaper version of the BCM7038. Maybe this new chip does not even have the network built in. This type of thing happens often as well.

Just a thought.

This information is only my opinion. Not to be mistake for fact. However, makes some good fiction...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Those guesses for "smaller" hard drive...
I don't think so.. Why? Even if the HR21 comes out earlier next year...

The 2008-$$ for a 300gb drive <<< 2006-$$ for a 300gb drive

Heck you might even get a LARGER drive and still be less then the 2006 cost for a 300gb drive.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

:lol: just because I want to know. Any idea what color they are going to be? I would much rather have a Black DVR just fits the rest of my system better.



Earl Bonovich said:


> Those guesses for "smaller" hard drive...
> I don't think so.. Why? Even if the HR21 comes out earlier next year...
> 
> The 2008-$$ for a 300gb drive <<< 2006-$$ for a 300gb drive
> ...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I understand that "eliminating anything will save on the bottom line."

But how much could you save by throwing out USB, networking, or eSATA? Is it enough to make it beneficial to engineer a new model from the ground up? Surely none of these capabilities are very costly for D* now that they are already in production.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Supervolcano said:


> Earl,
> Me bets that is when Low VHF Frequencies will be fixed for OTA.
> Let me know when the recall begins so I can trade in this PACE model.
> :lol:
> ...


The main reason I speculated on OTA being eliminated is because the vast majority of subs will never use OTA. So why not scrub it for the "entry level" DVR and leave OTA capability in the "advanced" model for the people that will actually use it.

I can see the sales pitch now....HR21 is free, if you need OTA (plus a couple other things) then you'll need the HR20 and it will cost $199.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

The more I think about it:
Maybe the hr20-700 is the "low-end" model that will be "given" away...as they produce more and more the "cost" to them lower... that might allow the introduction of a beefier hr21(more tuners??larger hardrive ect.) upgrade(what was originally thought anyway). 

Unless D* strongly subsidizes these new mfg(rca) machines I don't think they will fit into the $299 price range anyway. This would mean if you want the base hddvr it would be the hr20-700. Maybe the RCA models would be be a bit more expensive. And finally if you really want to shell out the dough you could get the hr21.

What do you guys think?


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I don't think eliminating tuners would save much money, and would substantially reduce the attractiveness of a DVR. The hard drive already doesn't hold very many hours of HD, so I can't see reducing that much. Plus, hard drive prices are falling all the time.
> 
> Perhaps the HR21 will only decode MPEG4 on the HD side, and won't be released until all D* HD is MPEG4?


The demise of the MPEG2 signals is dependent on demand of SD content. That will have to determined before the older sats reach the end of their life span. I believe that will some time between 2012 and 2018. (Just a guestimate). D* will still have to provide SD to South America for a long time.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> The main reason I speculated on OTA being eliminated is because the vast majority of subs will never use OTA.


I dunno, those subchannels on OTA are pretty cool.
News 24/7 & Weather 24/7.

I bet the people not using them are the people who don't know about them or haven't seen them yet.

It's the way of the future ... the future ... the future.
Howard Hughes quote 

Then again, maybe D* will start offering subchannels when the new birds fly.
:sure:



bonscott87 said:


> So why not scrub it for the "entry level" DVR and leave OTA capability in the "advanced" model for the people that will actually use it.
> 
> I can see the sales pitch now....HR21 is free, if you need OTA (plus a couple other things) then you'll need the HR20 and it will cost $199.


Touche'
+1


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> :lol: just because I want to know. Any idea what color they are going to be? I would much rather have a Black DVR just fits the rest of my system better.


Green probably...

I know black is in the plans, but I am not sure if it is going to totally replace silver/grey.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Green probably...
> 
> I know black is in the plans, but I am not sure if it is going to totally replace silver/grey.


Uhhh green? Hmmmm airbrush here I come.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> The main reason I speculated on OTA being eliminated is because the vast majority of subs will never use OTA. So why not scrub it for the "entry level" DVR and leave OTA capability in the "advanced" model for the people that will actually use it.
> 
> I can see the sales pitch now....HR21 is free, if you need OTA (plus a couple other things) then you'll need the HR20 and it will cost $199.


My buddy from Strategic group of Marketing division told me say thank to you .


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> Any idea what color they are going to be?


Pink. It will be the pinky version of the HR20.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Those guesses for "smaller" hard drive...
> I don't think so.. Why? Even if the HR21 comes out earlier next year...
> 
> The 2008-$$ for a 300gb drive <<< 2006-$$ for a 300gb drive
> ...


Historically, the new generation of DVR has a larger hard drive and historically, we will not see the next generation until demand for this generation slows down.

And I truly beileve we will see an MPEG4 DirecTv TiVo within the next year. I worked for a large corporation and was constantly amazed at the stupid business decisions that were made by top level managers, but this whole HR20 fiasco truly befuddles me. Should have had TiVo make the MPEG4 DVR in the first place and if they needed to lease it, lease it.

Rich


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Maybe the HR21 is just going to be a distributed node for the HR20 to play remotely in other parts of the house. Multi-room viewing.  Not really another DVR but it might fit into the future plans.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Green probably...


Will that be the special "The CW" edition?


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Historically, the new generation of DVR has a larger hard drive and historically, we will not see the next generation until demand for this generation slows down.
> 
> And I truly beileve we will see an MPEG4 DirecTv TiVo within the next year. I worked for a large corporation and was constantly amazed at the stupid business decisions that were made by top level managers, but this whole HR20 fiasco truly befuddles me. Should have had TiVo make the MPEG4 DVR in the first place and if they needed to lease it, lease it.
> 
> Rich


The only, and I mean ONLY way I see that, is if Liberty Media purchases TiVo. And with TiVo doing better than it was for a while, I doubt that.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

james2006 said:


> If the HR21 is going to be the entry level DVR and the HR20 will continue to be the "flagship," get ready for some confusion...because HR21 sounds like an upgrade to me.


Maybe it should be the HR19 then.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

How much would they save by eliminating RF?


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

maybe it will be based on the R15 software - that's enough of a downgrade for most  (half kidding)


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There are *NO* plans to discontinue the HR20 or the R15... they are going to continue for sometime to come.


That's interesting. I would think that they'd want to scrap the R15 so that they could release an SD DVR with SWM capabilities. All three of the other receivers are SWM capable, the R15 is the only one that's not.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> That's interesting. I would think that they'd want to scrap the R15 so that they could release an SD DVR with SWM capabilities. All three of the other receivers are SWM capable, the R15 is the only one that's not.


There are still cases where SWM is not going to be an option..
Where the R15 will still be a viable option.

There is a "next" unit for the R15, the R16... but it too is not coming out "tomorrow"


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

I guess its too early to know a ball park price point for the RCA hr20?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Uhhh green? Hmmmm airbrush here I come.


Coming soon to MTV: Pimp my DVR


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

jlancaster said:


> Unless D* strongly subsidizes these new mfg(rca) machines I don't think they will fit into the $299 price range anyway. This would mean if you want the base hddvr it would be the hr20-700. Maybe the RCA models would be be a bit more expensive. And finally if you really want to shell out the dough you could get the hr21.
> 
> What do you guys think?


The $299 is a subsidized price. The full price of the HR20 is $749. I'm sure that Thompson willl be able to make money on this deal.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Newshawk said:


> The $299 is a subsidized price. The full price of the HR20 is $749. I'm sure that Thompson willl be able to make money on this deal.


Even if you just look at the price of a 300gb SATA drive since August... they are about $50-$75 cheaper then then they were


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Swappable faceplates would be neat, like whats available for the xbox 360. Personally, I'd like a black faceplate with silver buttons.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Swappable faceplates???


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

hmm R16, HR21. it seems that the receiver numbers are going to be like the standard ones D10, D11, and D12 rather than the intervals of 10-H10 to H20 and HR10 to HR20.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

EARL the april issue of home theatre magazine has an ad with a picture of a black HR20, so i maybe will see them for sale then?


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

Kevin Dupuy said:


> The only, and I mean ONLY way I see that, is if Liberty Media purchases TiVo. And with TiVo doing better than it was for a while, I doubt that.


A division of Liberty Media is already an equity investor in TiVo. It's possible.

http://www.tivo.com/5.4.asp


----------



## darrin1471 (Aug 18, 2006)

HR20 to HR21 implies a small improvement in design and functions rather than a radically new stb. Possibly MPEG4 only or more likely just a larger hard drive. If there is a HR20-700 hardware version 2 this summer then the timescale for a HR21 should be early/mid 2008

The Thomson HR20 will probably be black only initially in order to differentiate any start up problems. It would be logical to order from a third manufacture once the Thomson has settled in. DirecTV can then play the manufactures off against each other to reduce costs.

What about a H21 to upgrade the H20?
What happened to the HR20-pro?

The HR20 is now on the updated Pace website.
http://www.pacemicro.com/corporate/products/prodCatIndex.asp


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't know what the next non-dvr HD receiver will be numbered, but there is one being worked on.

As for the HR20-PRO it is still in development, no details on a time frame for a market release though.


----------



## hr20manray (Dec 18, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Historically, the new generation of DVR has a larger hard drive and historically, we will not see the next generation until demand for this generation slows down.
> 
> And I truly beileve we will see an MPEG4 DirecTv TiVo within the next year. I worked for a large corporation and was constantly amazed at the stupid business decisions that were made by top level managers, but this whole HR20 fiasco truly befuddles me. Should have had TiVo make the MPEG4 DVR in the first place and if they needed to lease it, lease it.
> 
> Rich


Thompson RCA ,smartly, has waited until all the bugs were worked out of the hr20before hanging their name on it. I suspect the hr21 will be equal to or an upgrade to the hr20. I hope that D* will allow a free upgrade to all of us hr20 users that were beta testers for the hr21!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hr20manray said:


> Thompson RCA ,smartly, has waited until all the bugs were worked out of the hr20before hanging their name on it. I suspect the hr21 will be equal to or an upgrade to the hr20. I hope that D* will allow a free upgrade to all of us hr20 users that were beta testers for the hr21!


HUH?

Their name doesn't even go on the box.
If you don't know what the "code" is for the model numbers... you are not going to know who built it.

HR20 is an HR20
The RCA manufactured version will be HR20-100 (IIRC that is their mfg number). To the retailer and consumer... it is an HR20.

It is going to be identical to the enviornment in the R15 side of things: 3 manufactures of the R15... they are all R15's

HR21 is going to be a fairly long time from now... so as for "free upgrades"...
I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> It is going to be identical to the enviornment in the R15 side of things: 3 manufactures of the R15... they are all R15's


Along that line Earl - why then are there three (four now that RCA is involved?) different current software versions for the R15? Is it to optimize the code for the quirks of each manufacturer's implementation of the R15?

All of which is a long-winded preface to ask if the HR20-100 (when released) will also have a fork in the code?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> Along that line Earl - why then are there three (four now that RCA is involved?) different current software versions for the R15? Is it to optimize the code for the quirks of each manufacturer's implementation of the R15?
> 
> All of which is a long-winded preface to ask if the HR20-100 (when released) will also have a fork in the code?


There are only 3 MFG's for the R15..
And yes, their are three versions to account for the minor differences in each's implementation.

As for the HR20-100... don't know yet. Probably, but won't know for sure until it is out.


----------



## hr20manray (Dec 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> HR21 is going to be a fairly long time from now... so as for "free upgrades"...
> I wouldn't count on it.


Well, that's a bummer...


----------



## darrin1471 (Aug 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't know what the next non-dvr HD receiver will be numbered, but there is one being worked on.


Pace have an interesting HD non-dvr receiver for cable due out soon called the "Miami". What makes it different is that it can be deployed as a standalone non-DVR product, or subscribers can add DVR capability through the external Serial-ATA hard disk drive port. :grin:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

darrin1471 said:


> Pace have an interesting HD non-dvr receiver for cable due out soon called the "Miami". What makes it different is that it can be deployed as a standalone non-DVR product, or subscribers can add DVR capability through the external Serial-ATA hard disk drive port. :grin:


What would be really cool is if the HR21 ends up having something like a 40GB drive, and then there could be an eSATA product with a 200GB HDD and screen. So you can get the HR21 for free then buy the external item for, I don't know, $400 and it docks to the HR21. Then you can take it with you for player-only and when you bring it back it syncs automatically, moving programming off the internal HDD to free it up for more space. When it is docked it will act like a 200GB DVR.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

You don't have to eliminate items to save money. A new unit could just use more integrated items and cheaper chips to accomplish the same tasks. Much like Microsoft, Sony and Nintendo do overtime with their gaming consoles.

Smaller, less expensive, more inclusive components are the norm for the computer industry. 

Hopefully, whatever they produce will be better tested than the current model before being dropped on their customers.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As why it is a calculation on what do you "save" in cost, vs what do you lose in "revenue" if the feature that needs that port/connection/feature is not included in that box.


"Losing" the OTA tuners may mean an increase in revenues in the form of additional locals subscriptions.


----------



## Nivek (Sep 21, 2006)

jlancaster said:



> I guess its too early to know a ball park price point for the RCA hr20?


Maybe I'm missing something, but why would the RCA manufactured version of the HR20 cost more? Will there be some new feature?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Nivek said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but why would the RCA manufactured version of the HR20 cost more? Will there be some new feature?


I don't think you "missed" something. The RCA [Thompson] will just be another supply chain for the same unit.


----------



## Old_Style (Feb 1, 2007)

I was told by a DirecTV rep that the H21 will be just like the H20 but with interactive capabilities. I was told that our store (a Best Buy in the DFW area) will begin selling them this summer.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Old_Style said:


> I was told by a DirecTV rep that the H21 will be just like the H20 but with interactive capabilities. I was told that our store (a Best Buy in the DFW area) will begin selling them this summer.


With the latest CE for the H20 it now has interactive capabilities.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Does the H20 Support MPEG-4? If not the H21 could be the same just with MPEG-4 support


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Does the H20 Support MPEG-4? If not the H21 could be the same just with MPEG-4 support


yepper...in the words of Mr. Tibbs


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Does the H20 Support MPEG-4? If not the H21 could be the same just with MPEG-4 support


Yes the H20 supports MPEG4. It is about the same as the HR20 but not a DVR.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BMoreRavens said:


> It is about the same as the HR20 but not a DVR.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

harsh said:


> You're kidding, right?


The HR20 has more but as far as using it for watching HD Directv they use the same SAT's and receive the same channels.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> You're kidding, right?


Let's not be harsh over "about the same "...:lol: :lol:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The H20 already has the ability to do interactive, the ability to receive and process both MPEG2 and MPEG4, and the ability to work with the SWM. All that is needed for interactive and SWM are software upgrades.

As a result, I don't see a reason for an H21 to show up on the scene. Everything the HD receiver needs to do or is supposed to do appears to be accounted for already in the H20.

A one digit increment of model number was seen with the SD receiver, going from the D11 to the D12, and that was to incorporate the necessary hardware for SWM which the D11 does not have.

I could imagine an R16 SD DVR that supports SWM - but have not heard anything beyond hypothetical speculation in that regard.

Carl


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

The HR21 will, in all probability, simply be a more highly integrated (i.e. fewer components) version of the HR20. It won't be "entry level" it will simply phase in and replace the HR20. It will have no different configuration (except perhaps a larger hard drive in SOME models). It will likely phase in across the manufacturers and ultimately replace the HR20. This is just like the DirecTiVo Series 2 -> "Series 2.5" transition. The 2.5 models had fewer chips, and cost less to build. But the feature set was identical.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

rich584 said:


> And I truly beileve we will see an MPEG4 DirecTv TiVo within the next year.
> 
> Rich


If that happens I have a Platinum Visa with lots of free space, whatever it costs, I AM IN.

And right after that, I'll use the same card to pay Directv for the HR20 I am gonna smash with a maul. :lol:


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Newshawk said:


> The $299 is a subsidized price. The full price of the HR20 is $749. I'm sure that Thompson will be able to make money on this deal.


The last investors conference call had Chase stating the actual manufacturing cost for the HR20 was closer to $400, IIRC. The $750-$800 is just what DTV quotes as the cost to "own" the HR20.


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Other then there will be an HR21 someday... No other details where available.


Please tell them not to skimp on the OTA tuners...


----------



## darrin1471 (Aug 18, 2006)

carl6 said:


> As a result, I don't see a reason for an H21 to show up on the scene. Everything the HD receiver needs to do or is supposed to do appears to be accounted for already in the H20.


Pace is launching an HD non-DVR stb for cable called the 'Miami'. The interesting feature that it has and that could be added to the H20 is that it can be upgraded to a DVR by the adding of an eSATA hard drive.

"The Miami DC757X HD can be deployed as a standalone non-DVR product, or subscribers can add DVR capability through the external Serial-ATA hard disk drive port."

http://www.pacemicro.com/corporate/newsroom/pacenewsitem.asp?id=10519


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

I just want my frigg'n D* tuners for Windows Media Center!!!!!!!


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

I believe in one of recent earnings call the CEO Chase Carey mentioned reduce cost boxes so I expect HR21 to have all the features of Hr20 except maybe OTA. There are newer chips with MPEG4 available that are much cheaper than the chips used in HR20(requires 2 chips for MPEG4HD).


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

I would like to see RCA build the HR20. My first receivers back in 1995 thru my first TIVO where RCA and I never had problems with any of them.

I do have a Question. How do I put my equipment info in my profile. I see most of you list what you have in your homes. I am sure that helps you understand each other more.

Last, I did the 0168 CE a week ago Friday but is there a newer CE (174) available. 

Anyway, I have an HR20-100S installed June 1st and had a H20-100 since November when I went HD. The installer took that when he brought my HR20. I am waiting for the budget to allow me my 46" Sony XBR LCD in my home theater room. For now, I watch my 32" std TV in there. Id move my 32" Olevia in there with my HR20 but my std tv is too large and bulky to have it in my Living Room so for now, its std TV in my Home Theator Fam Room...


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

MrDad0330 said:


> I would like to see RCA build the HR20. My first receivers back in 1995 thru my first TIVO where RCA and I never had problems with any of them.
> 
> I do have a Question. How do I put my equipment info in my profile. I see most of you list what you have in your homes. I am sure that helps you understand each other more.
> 
> ...


You have your wish you have a HR20 and 100 is the builder code for RCA. Yours is an RCA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

My "equipment" is listed in my signature line from my user control panel [CP].

BTW: you might want to visit the CE forum & look [at the top] for where to get notified of new releases.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dvrblogger said:


> <skip>There are newer chips with MPEG4 available that are much cheaper than the chips used in HR20(requires 2 chips for MPEG4HD).


What new cheaps you know ? What cost ?


----------

